# 10 Gallon E. Tenellus tank



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The tank looks great, once everything grows in no doubt you'll have a nice looking scape.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

awsome tank gotta love the wood! i have trouble finding wood in RI lol really nice tank more pics once it grows out should look awsom!


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow that wood is really nice! The tank is going to look great once everything fills in.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Updates will be up once something actually starts growing... :tongue:


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

nice setup juanBeegas ....
post more pics when it more grown in...


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

I have that same filter, and I can't tell what you put around the intake. a small peice of filter fiber?


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I attached a strainer I got from a mini HOT filter(it died on me) and covered that with a fine mesh. It keeps big pieces of gunk from entering the filter. Hope that helps.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Update... I know it's only been about 2 weeks, but there's been a noticeable difference in the growth, plus my Brigittaes have suddenly got white spots on them... Need to get some medication for that...










Now I need to go look for some Hairgrass to throw in the mix... Also, what do you guys think? Should I remove the patch of moss on the lower righthand side of the driftwood?


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I love the look of e. tenellus by itself...you maybe want to hold off on the hairgrass because it'll eventually get into everything.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> because it'll eventually get into everything.


Heh... That's the point... :tongue: Ever looked at a patch of grass in the country? Noticed how it's not just one type of grass growing in the patch? That's what I'd like in this tank.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

> Heh... That's the point... Ever looked at a patch of grass in the country? Noticed how it's not just one type of grass growing in the patch? That's what I'd like in this tank.


I actually think that would look great. You might even want to try a taller grass-looking plant in back of driftwood. Maybe Cyperus helferi, a Vallisneria species, or maybe even giant hairgrass. I think it will look great whether or not you do that.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Here's an update on this tank - 










Tank size: 11 gallons
Water volume: 10 gallons
Filtration: Zoo Med 501 Turtle Clean Canister filter
Light: 36W(18W x 2) PL
Substrate: Seachem Onyx Sand
Plants: Taiwan Moss, Frogbit and E. Tenellus
Inhabitants: Cherry shrimps, Malayan Shrimps, Ottos, Badis Badis and Black Neon Tetras.

Sorry for the bad quality pic, it was taken with my girlfriend's cellphone's camera. 
I never got around to adding the Hairgrass, I lost all the Merahs to ich... I've replaced them with some Black Neon Tetras. This is the weirdest batch I've ever dealt with. All they do is hide behind the driftwood and sort of "hover" in place. The only time I see any real activity is when I feed them.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It looks like your doing great so far, I love the way java moss grow on that wood. It couldn't be any better!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Lookin' Good ! roud:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

can you get the moss to grow on the emersed wood? should be ok with singapore's humidity.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> can you get the moss to grow on the emersed wood? should be ok with singapore's humidity.


I'd need a lot more humidity than what our normal humidity levels can give me to do that... I'm guessing if I could keep the wood moist enough, I could get away with it. Some of it is growing a little out of the water where the wood's still moist.

I'm already getting the itch to re-scape and actually do a proper aquascape... That's a real problem with me, I've never had an aquascape last longer than 6 months before I change it... :tongue:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

really nice tank... i wouldnt toutch it.. but idk i think it looks fine. the wood is awsome!


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comment, but this tank has already been torn down and downgraded to an 8G.
The tank can be seen here - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/26690-my-8g-planted-tank.html


----------



## Clayton (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks pretty awesome in my opinion, what type of moss is that?


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Clayton. It's Taiwan Moss.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Your driftwood looks great. I like how it sticks out of the water a little bit, its gonna look even better when your moss fills in. =D

By the way, I'm a little curious (actually, very xD) on how you managed to fit 36 watts onto your 10 gallon tank. I can't seem to find a high watt lighting fixture that actually fits on my 10 gallon and come out looking as nice as yours. What kind of fixture are you using?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Woah... Talk about a thread revival... This thread was started in 2005.

Hearnet - The lighting fixture was a 45cm tank light that fit 2 x 18W compact fluorescent tubes, like the one you'll see in the diagram below -









Second from left on the bottom row.

And here's a pic of the fixture(not my pic, but the fixture is similar) - 










fastfreddie - Thanks, but this tank was decommissioned a while back.

Last pic I took of it -










The tank that it became before that was decommissioned as well -


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

juanBeegas said:


> The tank that it became before that was decommissioned as well -


Wow, that is really cool. The scale is great. It looks like a giant forest. The floating plants really set the mood like a cloudy day underneath. I love it. 

Do you have any tanks currently running?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

<First post in a while>


AWESOME TANK!


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

fastfreddie said:


> Do you have any tanks currently running?


I've got 2 in the office. A little 8" low maintainence cube and another 10G. It's a public holiday here and I'll see what I can do about getting some pics of that tomorrow.

Thanks for the compliments, guys.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

your tank sucks...haha just kidding :icon_mrgr I really like how the moss is growing on the wood in your tank :thumbsup:
without dosing, just wondering if you have you run into any major algae problems yet


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

I just stuck to a 50% water change, monthly, while the tank was around and made sure not to overfeed the tank inhabitants.

And here's a pic of the 8" cube in the office








I set this up and just never bothered trimming anything, been too lazy. This tank is in it's 2nd year, I think.

I'll get a pic of the 10G up soon.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Here's the 10G for anyone interested -









some of the inhabitants - 








Taken with my cell phone, so excuse the quality, please.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cool! I'm sure that makes a nice distraction in the office.


----------

